# Help with DC motor specs.....???



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Wondering if anyone can help specs for my motor. I did have some conversation with Jim Husted who advised that this motor is a good candidate for an EV. I would though, really like to know more about it. Max RPM, HP rating at ? voltage, thoughts on max voltage application. Jim suggested 13 degrees for 156V and I assume 10 degrees for 144V. The motor is a General Electric built for Hyster as PN 368579. Does anyone know where to get the GE part number perhaps? The motor tag only ID'd the voltage as 36/48. I do have a S/N but doubt that would help much.. it ends with CL. H which I assume is the insulation class.

It looks like this.. before and after....


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> Wondering if anyone can help specs for my motor.


Hi guy,

Nice motor. I agree with Jim, probably do well for an EV. Is it 9 inch diameter? At 48 volts it'd probably carry a class H rating for one hour in the neighborhood of 200 amps. That puts it at about 10 HP. My guess is maybe like 2500 RPM at that point, just a guess. As far a max RPM, maybe 6000. It has a molded comm, but looks like steel banding on the armature. Might be capable of higher RPM, but no reason to go that high. I'd recommend you stay below 5000.

Regards,

major


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Coils on your Arm look on the thin side....but the motor has good size...


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

major said:


> Hi guy,
> 
> Nice motor. I agree with Jim, probably do well for an EV. Is it 9 inch diameter? At 48 volts it'd probably carry a class H rating for one hour in the neighborhood of 200 amps. That puts it at about 10 HP. My guess is maybe like 2500 RPM at that point, just a guess. As far a max RPM, maybe 6000. It has a molded comm, but looks like steel banding on the armature. Might be capable of higher RPM, but no reason to go that high. I'd recommend you stay below 5000.
> 
> ...


Thanks Major, I appreciate your help. Yes, it is 9 inch by about 17 long. Its a heavy brute.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> Coils on your Arm look on the thin side....but the motor has good size...


Picture is a bit deceiving... u'd probably be surprised if you seen it in person. . . they're actually pretty heavy. Sorry, I can't measure as I have it back together now.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> Thanks Major, I appreciate your help. Yes, it is 9 inch by about 17 long. Its a heavy brute.


Hey could you measure the "Field coil houseing" and also how much does this motor weigh? I am going to a Forklift salvage yard and going to look for a motor like this maybe for my gokart project..


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> Picture is a bit deceiving... u'd probably be surprised if you seen it in person. . . they're actually pretty heavy. Sorry, I can't measure as I have it back together now.


 
Well in either case you have alot of com bars which is a REAL good thing...better than what I can say about the motor I'm looking at..


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> Hey could you measure the "Field coil houseing" and also how much does this motor weigh? I am going to a Forklift salvage yard and going to look for a motor like this maybe for my gokart project..


This motor will be pushing a small truck.... not what u would want for a go cart..lol I haven't weighed it but it is likely around 160 lbs I would guess. The 9 inch I referred to is the diameter of the feild coil barrel. I think Hyster calls it a 9.25". I did turn it down a bit on a lathe to clean it up... also because it had a big honkin secondary mount on it with 1" thick steel.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> This motor will be pushing a small truck.... not what u would want for a go cart..lol I haven't weighed it but it is likely around 160 lbs I would guess. The 9 inch I referred to is the diameter of the feild coil barrel. I think Hyster calls it a 9.25". I did turn it down a bit on a lathe to clean it up... also because it had a big honkin secondary mount on it with 1" thick steel.


Talked with a guy today who said he burned one these motors up on a Gokart at 70 volts!!!!....his coils were to thin for the current!...be Carefull


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> Talked with a guy today who said he burned one these motors up on a Gokart at 70 volts!!!!....his coils were to thin for the current!...be Carefull


ya ok THANKS!... I talked to a guy who burned up a go-cart with one of those motors... at 7% throttle! u be careful too! Wonder why he didn't use a 13" hyster motor in that go-cart??? 160 lbs must have been a little too light... 

Somehow... Jim Husted just carried a little more "weight" with my decision... lol


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> ya ok THANKS!... I talked to a guy who burned up a go-cart with one of those motors... at 7% throttle! u be careful too! Wonder why he didn't use a 13" hyster motor in that go-cart??? 160 lbs must have been a little too light...
> 
> Somehow... Jim Husted just carried a little more "weight" with my decision... lol


I am serious dude...I am going to use a 9 inch GE motor in my Go Kart project, but I will have to closely examine everything first, I am not try to be mean. This is what he told me in an email. He started with a perm motor then went to a Ge forklift motor and the forklift motor burned up too...

check it out..
http://www.evalbum.com/1205


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> I am serious dude...I am going to use a 9 inch GE motor in my Go Kart project, but I will have to closely examine everything first, I am not try to be mean. This is what he told me in an email. He started with a perm motor then went to a Ge forklift motor and the forklift motor burned up too...
> 
> check it out..
> http://www.evalbum.com/1205


Interesting. This is not the same motor as mine though. This is a hydraulic pump motor, not a traction motor. I think he has some issues with excessive current.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> I am serious dude...I am going to use a 9 inch GE motor in my Go Kart project, but I will have to closely examine everything first, I am not try to be mean. This is what he told me in an email. He started with a perm motor then went to a Ge forklift motor and the forklift motor burned up too...


That's a bit of overkill. I did a go-cart with a 6.6 inch, like a golf cart motor. That was plenty. Running off and on for like 5 years. With big heavy Optima Red Tops at 48 volts and a Curtis 275 amp. It will easily do 50 mph when geared to. Probably a lot faster than that. But nobody around here has the guts. When geared for 40 mph, out accelerates the 5 hp gas jobs easily.

9 inch motor in a go-cart  Get real.

major


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

major said:


> That's a bit of overkill. I did a go-cart with a 6.6 inch, like a golf cart motor. That was plenty. Running off and on for like 5 years. With big heavy Optima Red Tops at 48 volts and a Curtis 275 amp. It will easily do 50 mph when geared to. Probably a lot faster than that. But nobody around here has the guts. When geared for 40 mph, out accelerates the 5 hp gas jobs easily.
> 
> 9 inch motor in a go-cart  Get real.
> 
> major


Well I can tell you that GoKart project that this guy did with this 9inch motor has been the BIGGEST insparation to an EV project that I have ever had!!!

This is EXACTLY what I would like to build!!! Lithums, 9inch and all...
later I will do either a mustang or a truck with that other 13 inch motor I showed you...


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> Well I can tell you that GoKart project that this guy did with this 9inch motor has been the BIGGEST insparation to an EV project that I have ever had!!!
> 
> This is EXACTLY what I would like to build!!! Lithums, 9inch and all...
> later I will do either a mustang or a truck with that other 13 inch motor I showed you...


Good luck GT. Just a suggestion.... please refrain from giving recommendations on things you know little about and respect the knowledge of people who know. Major knows what he is talking about. I am no expert in motors, so I don't comment. If you are at the stage where you still think a 9 inch DC series wound motor is suitable for a go cart, then you shouldn't be telling me about the insufficient size of my armature windings. I'm glad u r inspired..


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> Good luck GT. Just a suggestion.... please refrain from giving recommendations on things you know little about and respect the knowledge of people who know. Major knows what he is talking about.


WAAAAiiiTTT hold on there EASY now big fellow!!!...Never question what major knew or didn't know did I!





DIYguy said:


> I am no expert in motors, so I don't comment.


Good Don't comment!


DIYguy:90873 said:


> If you are at the stage where you still think a 9 inch DC series wound motor is suitable for a go cart, then you shouldn't be telling me about the insufficient size of my armature windings. I'm glad u r inspired..


Aint a thing techincally wrong with putting a 170lb motor on a good solid gokart frame!! Let me ask you does a larger motor use more? or less power? answer NEITHER!! A motor for the most part will use the power you give it, it will either survive the power you give it or it wil burn up trying! In fact a bigger motor is more effecient

Heck if I can get a 9inch motor for 300 bucks and its what I want and its in good shape, I aint going to go to D&D motors and freakin buy 6inch 40 lb motor for $1200.00!!!

You posted pictures and all I did was give you something to think about....I said the wires on that arm look a little light in the @zz thats all take it or leave it....

This is SUPPOSED to be a point where knowldge is exchanged, but some one makes a comment and someone gets bent out of shape!!


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Last week I was looking at buying a motor like this on EBAY, but I took a little trip to Warfield Electric to look at a very similar motor. The Technician said they have to service these particular motors a lot due to the coils on the Armature frying. He even showed me the 11 inch motor that was the replacement to this motor that GE recommends, AND THIS WAS FOR A FROKLIFT, what they were intended for in the first place!! Heck it had the same bolt pattern shaft and all. Had basically the same length, was just 11 inches and had thicker wires!!! I tell you this, not all motors are made the same! Neither is all 9inch motors made the same!!! Hale there are some 8 inch motors out there that run like they have more azz than some 9 inch motors, just because you have a 9 inch frame and weight don't mean you have 9inch guts!! Take a look at an Armature of an advanced DC motor? Look at the thickness of the wires compared to yours! 
Hey you do what you want my intent was never to tell you what to do, so don't get all bent out of shape over nothing!!


----------



## champy (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd like to weigh in here for a second. I also qualify as "no expert," but I'm starting to pick up a thing or two, and after looking at that Go-Kart and reading the narrative on the evalbum page, I can't help but wonder if that series motor didn't blow apart due to lack of a significant load. We all know those things can't be run un-loaded because they'll achieve too high of an RPM rather quickly. Gabriel said his motors are blowing pretty quickly (sometimes in a matter of seconds), which sounds to me like over-spinning rather than over-amping. Just my 2p. As far as the original topic goes, I wish everyone the best on their projects, GT with his monster-Kart and DIYGuy with his truck. It's too easy on these forums not to catch someone's real intention since we read their words in whatever tone of voice pops into our head, so lets see some pictures of these projects, huh?


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea where I could obtain Voltage vs RPM curves for this Hyster motor #368579? 
Hyster contacts? Can't seem to find anything.

Cheers.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> Does anyone have any idea where I could obtain Voltage vs RPM curves for this Hyster motor #368579?
> Hyster contacts? Can't seem to find anything.
> 
> Cheers.


Whats the GE number?
You would have to contact them...


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't know the GE number, I wish I could find it... The nameplate only shows that it was made by GE and has the Hyster part number as listed...368579.


----------



## champy (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm not sure if Hyster does this, but I got my motor out of a Clark Forklift and, after going to their website, noticed they offer a "how old is my clark forklift?" service where you send them the serial number and they tell you the age. I was able to ask the respondent a few questions including the motor specs, which he provided. You might contact Hyster to see if they'll accomodate you. Just a thought.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

champy said:


> I'm not sure if Hyster does this, but I got my motor out of a Clark Forklift and, after going to their website, noticed they offer a "how old is my clark forklift?" service where you send them the serial number and they tell you the age. I was able to ask the respondent a few questions including the motor specs, which he provided. You might contact Hyster to see if they'll accomodate you. Just a thought.


Hey thanks for the come-back Champy. I'll give it a try. Some motor specs would be most helpful.

cheers.


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

DIYguy said:


> Does anyone have any idea where I could obtain Voltage vs RPM curves for this Hyster motor #368579?
> Hyster contacts? Can't seem to find anything.


Hi Guy
You may have seen my posts about motor modelling on other threads... do you want your motor to be a test case for me. Do some measurements for me and I will return performance curves. .. results not guaranteed though.
Connect the fields to a high current, low voltage supply. Connect the armature to a relatively high voltage but low current supply. Arrange to measure field and armature current and voltages plus RPM and temperature. 
Increase the field current without reversing so that hysteresis effects are preserved. At each field step, set a series of armature voltages up to that which provides up to, say, 3500 RPM. After reaching a maximum field current, possibly limited by temperature, then decrease the field current in steps back to zero. AT LOW FIELD CURRENTS BE VERY CAREFUL WITH ARMATURE VOLTAGES TO AVOID DESTRUCTIVE RUNAWAY.
I think Major has described getting the "field map" by this approach, which is what I want. What we will get is the field ie V/RPM as if this were an ideal motor and also the magnetic losses and the copper losses(i^2R) in the field coils.
All that remains is to measure the armature resistive losses. Here, perhaps clamp the shaft solidly in place and measure armature current vs voltage with zero field current. 
PS. If anyone would make these measurements on motors for which published performance curves exist, it would be great...I WANT to know if my programs works.


----------

